# How I made my Intersected cutting board



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*How I made my Intersected cutting board*

Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.



There seems to be a lot of interest in this board so here is a blog on how I made it.

First of all here's what I planned on making. It's the top one.










After I got both the circles intersected I liked how it looked with the rounded corners so I just added in the "wedge shapes"at the top and bottom and called it done.

I think that it makes it very distinctive also.

As one person guessed I had to make 3 bulls-eyes not two. The third one has the colors reversed with the dark ring on the outside. This was just to get 3 ring segments and the rest was scrap.

The first thing I did was to glue up a bunch of 3/4" stock to give me a total thickness of 1 1/2".

Then I cut them up on the table saw at 22.5 deg for the 8 segment ring blanks and 45 deg for the 4 segment blanks. The 4 segment pieces are for the 3 smallest rings.

I used these jigs:










Here you can see me working on the largest rings










You can see in the front is the maple ring all setup for the router table. I turn the inside first using the previous rings as a gauge. To give myself a pivot point I nailed a piece of hardboard to the ring. I nailed close to the point so that it would be turned off when the diameter was turned. (after removing the nails) You can see to the left some of the used pivots for the smaller rings.

Here are the jigs I used to create the rings:










Here I turned the inside:










And here's the outside. Note the arrows to remind me which way to feed it.










Now with the bulls-eyes complete comes the part of intersecting them. For that I need another jig:










This one the cuts the arc from the bulls-eye and for cutting the smaller piece that fill fit into it. This jig was placed on top of the jig used to cut the outer part of the rings.

Here you can see that I removed a section for the dark ring. The big piece on the left is waste. The 2 pieces to the right have already been turned on the outside.










Here you can see the light ring with the dark segment before gluing.










Here they are glued up and in the jig ready to cut the arc to size. The bar across the top was to keep the bullseye from spinning as I cut it.










Cut glue cut glue…

Here you can see the jigs I used. To the left are the waste parts. In the middle you can see the jig after I was done with it. Not much left of it. The round jig was the cut the two wedges for the top and bottom. There are two pivot points and again a clamp to hold the part down.










For all the pivot points I used 1/4" dowels.

Now you must be wondering about the smallest circle in the middle. The bulls-eye? Well, after I was done with everything else, I plugged the pivot hole and drilled a 1" hole through the middle and plugged it with a piece of maple to complete it.

A couple of times through the drum sander and then the RO sander and I'm done. Mineral oil for the finish and it's ready for the knife!










I'll try to answer any questions if you have any.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Gary, that is some bit of thinking.
Great board.

jamie


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing it up;-)) I thought all you used wasa bandsaw. Either way, awesome piece of work!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Need I say any more but …SLICK…..


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Well thought out method and great workmanship. I'll have to try one of these.


----------



## gadsbym (Mar 24, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


I see you live in East Texas you wouldn't by chance be a ROCKET SCIENTEST at NASA during the day would you?Pretty ingenuis how you come up with that.Amazing!


----------



## herg1 (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Gary that is a great piece of work and thanks for sharing it with all of us. We are not too far from each other, I'm in Waxahacie, I'd like to stop by and visit one of these weekends if you have no objection.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary;

Always the genius…Very nicely done.

The construction details and workmanship are impressive, to say the least.

Lee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Mind boggling, Gary. I continue to be amazed, and admittedly overwhelmed, by the detail of your work. Even a cutting board becomes a complex symphony of precision. Thank you for taking the time to blog it!

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


thank´s for taking the time to make the blog …......one day I might understand it ….. :-O

take care
Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Brilliant thinking, Gary. I have one comment, though:


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Now my brain hurts.

Thanks for the blog--Great information and awesome design


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the posting this info.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Gary, thanks for the post, I will be truying this myself. Does your brain still hurt from figuring this out?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Way cool


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary you always come up with innovative projects and techniques great blog


----------



## Rikkiesix (Jul 17, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


The only thing i can saw is WOOOOOOOOW
Aaaamaaaazing.
That you can come with that stuff means you really got woodworking in the blood. 
Greetings from Belgium
Erik


----------



## nickol (Mar 8, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


The piece is absolutely beautiful. But iam totally amazed at all the jigs that you made to make the piece. I would love to try that piece. Can you share how the ligs are made?


----------



## GrumpaJeff (Jan 12, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for finally settling the "How" issues. Question: Was this your one and only attempt or did you make a sample or something to test the process?

I can't imagine thinking this through and then executing all of it perfectly the first go-around. It is one thing to be smart enough to devise the plan and another to have the confidence to put saw blade (bit) to wood. All our hats, caps and helmets are off to you. You are the master.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


The more I thought about the first post, the more I realized the process had to be very involved. Amazing work! I know it's complicated when even seeing exactly how you did it, it's still kind of confusing to me


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary for this innovative project and technique. great blog indeed


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Terrific job, thanks for sharing, you got me, I thought you used a lathe. Beautiful project.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


my brain is aching as well … just trying to fathom how your brain works to come up with the "how to"...


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, that is just too cool.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Great job!! So you made 4 complete circle boards and used parts from 2 ?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary.

To a lot of people, just gluing up the segmented rings is a huge accomplishment. But you then route them, glue them, saw them up, re-route them, and glue them again.

The final is way cool. Good job sir,
Steve


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Excellent.. I never thought of 3 bulleye concept… I was thinking of not wasting wood but sometimes it is the end product that counts. Thanks for the blog… I learned a lot Gary. Mabuhay and God Bless!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


This is amazing work and process you have come up with! You have hit this out of the park and the ball is still going! After the big projects are done that I have going, I'm going to have to give this a go. Which means a cpl things;

1) You will be getting alot of crys for help!! 
2) The 10% waste rule might be 70% plus the normal waste you have indicated.

This is one for the the "Lumberjocks Hall of Fame" a new idea for this web page.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post, now I want to try it.


----------



## kalapolo (Jan 14, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


That's incredible!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Gary If a train leaves Chicago traveling at 80mph and a man on a horse leaves Texas doing 3mph where are the going to meet? Damn I bet he knows the answer. Your project is great but it gives me brain freeze.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


they will meet sooner than you think. Any horse worth feeding goes a lot fasster than 3 mph. Those that aren't become glue for woodworkers ;-))


----------



## Oldbucfan (Mar 30, 2016)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


The workmanship on this is crazy good ! The time it took must have been weeks . Your talents are well displayed. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


RIP Gary… you were one of the Greatest! 

You are still being remembered!!

We will NEVER forget you…


----------



## prickett_smiles (Aug 23, 2015)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


way nice


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

GaryK said:


> *How I made my Intersected cutting board*
> 
> Here is how I made my Intersected cutting board posted here.
> 
> ...


Gary since I've joined Lumberjocks I've seen many cutting boards that I would really love to build but this one really peaks my interest. I'm very new to woodworking and I have a lot to learn. The imagination you have put into making this cutting board is truly remarkable . Congratulations this board is amazing.


----------

